# knicks draft options



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

if the knicks dont end up as the 8 seed and lets say get teh 10th pick in the draft, what should they do? draft someone like sofoklis shortsiantis, trade for a young big or young, big sf??

let assume mcdyess is deemed healthy anjd vujanic is coming over and will provide an upgrade at pg. 

maybe spree and the 10th for reef

vujanic
houston
reef
mcdyess
thomas


or maybe they could get hedo turkaglu or radmonivic. either way through the draft and free agency this tema needs to get bigger/more talented at sf and c

any ideas????


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

they should draft JAMES LANG hes gunna b a star hes comin from high school.-gunna b this years amare studmare-but laydens dumb so hell probly pick kirch hindrich

id like 2 see the knicks pick josh howard in the 2nd rnd he looks like he could b a good player in the nba + could back up spree.


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

Get a real center or power foward who get rebounds and post up. That is the only thing they should worry about. They need size now. 

Who is Sofoklis Shortsiantis and is he better then Kurt Thomas?


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

sofoklis is greek player who hsa been given the title baby shaq. curentely at about 6-9 260 and 17 some say he could end up close to 7 feet and a muscular 280 lbs. passionate player who is aggressive and advanced for his age offensively. needs experience. has game like eddie curry right now but is a workhalic and tries on defense so he probably end up better.


if he slips to the knicks i would hope they take him. has a bigger upside than any american big man except bosh


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm assuming Darko and Bosh we won't get. Baby Shaq I don't know enough about to say, but from what I hear he seems to be a good pick..

I wouldn't mind the Sweeny guy from Georgetown though. I like this guy.


----------



## jus (Feb 22, 2003)

what the knicks need is a decent center, with dice coming back, we'll have a prescence in the post, so, the best option on draft day would be to put together a deal for a center who can rebound and block some shots


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

IF NY WOULD HAVE KEPT NENE

Nene/Camby/Sprewell/Houston/Ward

They could have then drafted BPA.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

jus-what center would you like, remember he should be good cause its a lotto pick. 

vintage- you are correct, and vujanic and nene would make a nice young core at key positions. and the nicks could draft a big quality sf or another big.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i'd take sofoclis if he's available at 10. is a bit of a project but the knicks need to start rebuilding from the inside out.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

The Knicks need size. Be it at the 3, or 4 or 5. Preferably, they should look at getting a 5. Kurt Thomas is very good, but very undersized at his "listed" 6'9". McDyess is also 6'9". NY will have the smallest frontline next year at
6'9"
6'9"
6'5"

They should add size. Bosh would be a good choice if he is avail. If they get a high enough pick, Milicic would be good. In the 2nd round, possibly Chris Marcus if he's avail. NY needs to add size and depth upfront. Also, a bigger, younger 3 is of need. Anthony would be great.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

vujanic will add size in the backcourt at 6'3, but a young SF over 6'6'' is needed. it appears that houston will be around for the long haul, but he is having a good year this year. anthony would be perfect as a replacement for spree who could be dealt for some sort of depth at center. there was a kurt thomas and charlie ward to the sonics for vladimir radmonovic, and 2 of seatle's 3 overpaid centers. maybe those talks can be rekindled. radmonovic would give the knicks a young stud at sf/pf. the 2 centers from the sonics would give the knicks some size in the middle, and the knicks could draft bosh, milicic, sofiklis shortsiantis, or another young big.


pg vujanic, eisely
sg houston, shandon anderon, spree
sf spee, radmonovic, weatherspoon
pf mcdyess, sofoklis shortsiantis, weathspoon, harrington
c calvin booth, vitaly potapenko, sofoklis

radmonovic, vujanic, shortsiantis provide an excellent young core
with houston and mcdyess as excellent older scorers to help the young guys along.

remember the knicks also have the nuggs 2nd rounder which will be about 32 so they might be able to get a good player in the 2nd round as well or take a flyer on a good european like they did with vujanic


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

David Stern will put the fix in on the lottery. The Knicks may not get the first pick, but a top 3 pick is very likely. Assuming that there will be three franchise players in the draft this year. 

If Lebron comes to NY, well the future of the Knicks is very bright, and Cablevision won't have to worry about going out of business. 

If Darko comes to NY, we'll all laugh looking back as we talked about trading or signing players such as Jerome James, Keon Clark, Nesterovic, and others.

If Carmelo Anthony comes to NY, he should show signs of stardom in two years when Spree is on his way out.

So the Knicks were bad for a couple of years, we(Knicks Fans) have been spoiled for over a decade with Pat leading the Knicks through the playoffs each year. (But never could win it all)

As another post reads, "The Future is Bright"


----------



## jus (Feb 22, 2003)

decent center for the knicks (feasible choices):

sonics' jerome james (seems to a good shot blocker)

hornet's jamaal magloire

the thing is if we end up with a pick outside the top3, somewhere in the 8-13, getting either is very possible.........though they might not be ewing, they would be functional, definitely not all-star calibre though

jamaal magloire might not be the ideal size for a center, but it seems that he is improving and could in the long-run be a good center with rebounding and shot-blicking ability


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

If the Knicks get the 10th or 11th pick what will they do? I think Layden will make a trade to get an overpayed player getting worse to try to make the playoffs. I think the Knicks will never go into a true rebuilding process. Dolan will always want a playoff team no matter if they're the 8th seed or the 1st seed its the same to him because he'll always be making money by having the Garden sold out and selling merchandise. I think he isn't serious about winning a championship he just wants to make money and if you're in the playoffs you make a lot of money.


----------



## jus (Feb 22, 2003)

getting to the play-offs = big $$$, maybe that's why they change the first rd to 7 games, sell more tics = please the bosses.

yah, sad to say, i tink the knicks are gonna bump ard on the fringes of the play-offs, the years we get in, we'll get bumped by the first or 2nd seed.

it might not be fair to blame layden, but the onus is on him to change things.....i tink what kiki has done for denver is really good, besides stealing nene, his picks might not have been good, at least he has a vision for denver.......james dolan wldnt permit his GM blowing up the team, in a total rebuild, so i guess we're stuck.

hopefully, i'm just being a pessimist


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

Carmelo Anthony might fall to #10 like Paul Pierce and Caron Butler did, what yall think?


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

Sorry that would be great but I don't think it will happen unless he dopes horribly in the NCAA tournament or is injured.


----------

